# Kitless Aluminum Click Pen



## bluwolf (Apr 21, 2012)

I figured I'd give this another try. I made the pen in 3 pieces so I could make the nib and finial the way I wanted, then just adjust the length of the body. 

I wanted to hide some of the click mechanism and add a clip. To get the click mechanism to fit under the finial and not make the pen too fat, I had to turn off what I call the button cup on the click mechanism that normally sits on top of the pen.

When it was almost done I still didn't have a clip that would fit because I wanted to hide the clip ring. The ring had to have a large enough I.D. to fit around the finial threads and a small enough O.D. to fit inside the pen diameter. Hmmm...

So I called Mike Redburn. Mike, I got a little problem.... No problem he says. He always says no problem but I think it's tougher than it looks. So he made me up a sterling silver clip to the ring specs I needed and I think it looks nice and contemporary to go with the pen. The sides of the clip have a rough texture and the top is polished

Mike


----------



## Mapster (Apr 21, 2012)

Great looking pen Mike! Still can't wait to try my hand at one of them... Well done with the clip, matches the pen very well


----------



## RichF (Apr 21, 2012)

Mike that is a wonderful pen.  I really like the mod to the click mechanism.  Really fabulous work.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 21, 2012)

I have GOT to quit working on cars and, get caught up.  First of all, I want a dozen of those clips. THAT, should get me started. Then, I need to get my lower barrels turned down that far. Then, I need......

OH, nice pen Mike!:biggrin:


----------



## Twissy (Apr 21, 2012)

Immaculate!!!!


----------



## Robert111 (Apr 21, 2012)

Really nice pen, Mike. And Mike's clip goes so well with it.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Apr 21, 2012)

You guys are amazing.


----------



## BigShed (Apr 21, 2012)

Very stylish, superb work, well done.


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 22, 2012)

Mapster said:


> Great looking pen Mike! Still can't wait to try my hand at one of them... Well done with the clip, matches the pen very well


 
Yeah, I like the clip with it a lot. I think I'm going to have to get him to make a few more.



dalecamino said:


> I have GOT to quit working on cars and, get caught up.  First of all, I want a dozen of those clips. THAT, should get me started. Then, I need to get my lower barrels turned down that far. Then, I need......
> 
> OH, nice pen Mike!:biggrin:


 
Yes Chuck, you do have to quit working on the cars. Been there, done that. I haven't seen a pen from you in awhile. Then again, I shouldn't talk...

Mike


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 22, 2012)

RichF said:


> Mike that is a wonderful pen. I really like the mod to the click mechanism. Really fabulous work.


 
Thanks, all I did was turn the wall off. I think the mechanisms are really nice . And if you're just tapping threads and sticking them on the top of the pen, they work terrific. 

It's when you start trying to hide them in the pen, all of a sudden they seem bulky. I was happy enough with it that I'll try it again.

Mike


----------



## keithbyrd (Apr 22, 2012)

Realy nice - I really like this pen!


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 22, 2012)

Nicely done, Mike! Very contemporary. I like the hidden joint at the click mechanism. Nice clean lines.


----------



## MarkD (Apr 22, 2012)

Great Job Mike! The hidden mechanism puts this pen over the top.


----------



## wizard (Apr 22, 2012)

Mike, There is only one word that came to mind when I saw this pen. *AWESOME!!* Doc


----------



## Stevej72 (Apr 22, 2012)

Very, very nice Mike!


----------



## johncrane (Apr 22, 2012)

Very slick and a great looking pen Mike!


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 22, 2012)

WOW!!!  I guess I'm gonna have to move to the Sunshine State and take lessons.  Oh, well!  It's nice to dream about.  Beautiful pen!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 22, 2012)

I quit!!!


----------



## mredburn (Apr 22, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> I quit!!!


 

How can you quit when we havent seen your first pen off the new lathe?


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 23, 2012)

mredburn said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > I quit!!!
> ...


 
You said it before I could:biggrin:

Mike


----------



## Bigj51 (Apr 23, 2012)

That is beautiful! I love it! Superb craftsmanship.


----------



## philb (Apr 23, 2012)

That looks great! You can't even see the joins!

What click mech is it? Seems quite compact?


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 23, 2012)

philb said:


> That looks great! You can't even see the joins!
> 
> What click mech is it? Seems quite compact?


 
I got it from Richard Greenwald. It's part # 10179

Push Button Mechanisms [10179] : Richard L. Greenwald, LLC, Pens, Pens Parts and Photographs

But I turned off the cup that surrounds the button because it's still a little too fat when you try to hide it inside a finial. Although you don't have to. I made another pen before this and just mounted the mechanism on top, the way I think it's supposed to be used.

Mike


----------



## philb (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for that, forgot all about that website!!


----------



## drgoretex (Apr 23, 2012)

Incredible!


----------



## glycerine (Apr 23, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> I quit!!!


 
I'm with Roy...


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 23, 2012)

Mike,
Superb.  Now that's what I'm talking about right there.  Great looking pen.


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm glad you guys like it. I thought it was a little boring. But I just told myself it looked clean And now that I know Mike can do what he does with the clips, I'll have to come up with something trickier.

Mike


----------



## Harley2001 (May 14, 2012)

That's a great looking pen nice work


----------

